# I get tired of guys easily!



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Is there something wrong with me?? I get sick of guys so easily! my longest relationship was 8 months and I'm so worn out!

Does anyone else lose interest fast?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sphere said:


> Perhaps your just dating the wrong kind of guys and your loss of interest is down to them not being exciting or spontaneous enough for you? It happens.
> 
> Is there any particular reason you get tired/sick, what do you think is lacking that would otherwise keep you interested.


I guess once I get to know them and how they REALLY are, I start to feel different from them. Or I just lose any kind of attraction towards them.

And I'm always the one ending it:/


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sphere said:


> What do you mean by how they REALLY are?


 ^^^


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Sphere said:


> What do you mean by how they REALLY are?


I meant this like when you date someone or start hanging our with them a lot then they seem different.

specially when you live with them you notice all of their bad habits, their routines..

they are mysterious at first then...it's not fun anymore:/


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

Not to be too personal, but have you ever been in love with any of the men you were in a relationship with?


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I do too. I have a hard time progressing past the new-relationship-energy phase, to use a loopy-sounding term.

I've been in long-term monogamous relationships before (five years, both times), but I'm not too keen on the thought of having another one ever.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Brian29 said:


> Not to be too personal, but have you ever been in love with any of the men you were in a relationship with?


No.

Although I thought I was with the last guy...I guess I just mistaken like for love.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe you have unreasonable standards for these guys to keep up with? Do you just feel you deserve more and are unable to get it, or cant wait to?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe you like girls


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

rdrr said:


> Maybe you have unreasonable standards for these guys to keep up with? Do you just feel you deserve more and are unable to get it, or cant wait to?


I don't think I deserve more I just can't help but lose interest in them.

But I guess I'm also looking for a guy that gets me.

And no I'm not a lesbian lol


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think you just need love to be honest, and You've not found it yet... But, who knows.
Hope you the best in finding what you're looking for!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Date as many guys as you can. It's your birth right.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

that's because you ain't met me yet duh


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Brian29 said:


> I think you just need love to be honest, and You've not found it yet... But, who knows.
> Hope you the best in finding what you're looking for!


Maybe you're right. I never been in love so I don't know what it feels like. I do know of a guy I connected with...but I can't find him:blank



Double Indemnity said:


> Date as many guys as you can. It's your birth right.


:clap


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Kris10 said:


> And no I'm not a lesbian lol


I didnt imply that lol. Youll find someone good enough as you get older and mature, as your potential partners will as well. Its Ok to casually date and explore.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Have you ever dated women. Maybe give that a shot?


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

rdrr said:


> I didnt imply that lol. Youll find someone good enough as you get older and mature, as your potential partners will as well. Its Ok to casually date and explore.


I know lol I was replying to the other guy.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I am encouraged to see other people with asperger's. I always thought I was alone in that. I have a hard time connecting with people really. Maybe you're not connecting with them (If I am wrong I apologize)? And I lose interest fast in things myself.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Sounds like you need to be entertained regularly and kept on your toes, which is pretty much the exact opposite of a committed relationship.

I wish I could say that there are guys out there that will keep you excited, but the whole point of a relationship is to eventually get to know the person very well, including their flaws. Most guys are not James Bond or Indiana Jones, and even if they were, you'd eventually get to a point where they too would bore you.

I think the only thing that will bring you the excitement you seek is if you date a new person every month for the rest of your life. Never commit, never get married, never get too close. The moment you get too close, you'll start realizing that they're human, and you'll get turned off.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Kris10 said:


> I meant this like when you date someone or start hanging our with them a lot then they seem different.
> 
> specially when you live with them you notice all of their bad habits, their routines..
> 
> they are mysterious at first then...it's not fun anymore:/


You just haven't found the right guy yet.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

8 months is a pretty long time imo.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Maybe it's because you haven't learned to appreciate the person your with? Maybe you don't want to appreciate them?

There are things I highly appreciate when I'm with a woman I like.


----------



## CaliSwaqq2012 (Apr 7, 2012)

lloll


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

bwidger85 said:


> Maybe it's because you haven't learned to appreciate the person your with? Maybe you don't want to appreciate them?
> 
> There are things I highly appreciate when I'm with a woman I like.


Maybe she's just a heartbreaker.


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, eight months is a good amount of time. 

My boredom w/girls sets in around week four. *sigh*


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

elvin jones said:


> 8 months is a pretty long time imo.


Well I consider it more like 3 months. Because he was from Germany and he worked in california for a year. So I only saw him like once a month or every other month. Towards the end I lived with him for 3 months.

a month is my limit.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Well I consider it more like 3 months. Because he was from Germany and he worked in california for a year. So I only saw him like once a month or every other month. Towards the end I lived with him for 3 months.
> 
> a month is my limit.


Are you sure you are the shy girl like you describe yourself. You sound like anything but that. The games girls play. Ugh.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

elvin jones said:


> Are you sure you are the shy girl like you describe yourself. You sound like anything but that. The games girls play. Ugh.


Why do you say that? It's easy to seem different online. I can NEVER just approach a guy. I met my ex online!


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Maybe you're going out with the type of men not compatible with your personality. 
Or maybe like me, you just want what you can't have so that when they come too easy, you lose interest fast.


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> Maybe you're going out with the type of men not compatible with your personality.
> Or maybe like me, you just want what you can't have so that when they come too easy, you lose interest fast.


Maybe it's that too. It was never a challenge for the guys i did go out with... But usually the guys I do really want I can never have them.


----------



## elvin jones (Dec 12, 2011)

Kris10 said:


> Why do you say that? It's easy to seem different online. I can NEVER just approach a guy. I met my ex online!


Because you say get tired of men so easily. You sound like a hardcore player type to me.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Genuine love is key to a relationship lasting.The initial honeymoon phase wears off for everybody and after that it becomes a choice.Im not saying theres no affection etc ,but the initial thrill will die down and if you have connected with the right person,the more you get to know them,the more a quiet and real love can grow.Perhaps you have yet to find a guy youre actually compatible with (Im in the same boat)or a longterm relationship isnt what you need at the moment


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

3 months isn't fast. You sound pretty normal to me. Even dating for only a couple months is enough time to judge whether or not I'm interested in spending more time together. I much prefer shorter relationships, the break ups are easier, you don't get attached. I'd want to keep a relationship with a girl that I just "like" around a couple months. I think you just haven't been with the right guy, you seem to just not like them enough.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

may be you are just one of those girls who likes to sleep around


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

The "attachment" hormones associated with being in a relationship come and go in waves. It's pretty normal to hit a lull, and then have feelings come back again after that. If you genuinely like someone but just feel a little bored, it can be worth it to wait it out a little while and see what happens.

If you're genuinely *not* into the guy anymore, then move on! 

I've only had a very few relationships that ever hit the year mark, and I don't think there's anything wrong with that at all. ^_^


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

So you're saying you want to experiment with girls now or what?


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

Maybe you just don't want a long-term relationship right now.



> Is there something wrong with me??


You're 22, so I would say not really. :stu

Edit: What's with people telling OP to "explore"? I wonder if they would've given the same response if OP was male with a similar problem.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Double Indemnity said:


> Date as many guys as you can. It's your birth right.


:clap


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> Edit: What's with people telling OP to "explore"? I wonder if they would've given the same response if OP was male with a similar problem.


Why wouldn't they....? I see males being told all the time not to get hung up on one chick. There's seriously nothing wrong with dating around.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

squidlette said:


> Why wouldn't they....? I see males being told all the time not to get hung up on one chick. There's seriously nothing wrong with dating around.


I meant "explore" as in with other girls.

Have you seen males being told to try dating guys?


----------



## squidlette (Jan 9, 2012)

rednosereindeer said:


> I meant "explore" as in with other girls.
> 
> Have you seen males being told to try dating guys?


Oh, alright. Sorry. Misunderstood. 

No, I haven't seen that..... but I would love to see it, assuming the guy in question has expressed any interest in doing so, anyway.


----------



## Mahglazzies (Apr 14, 2012)

True love is a rose, behind glass that's locked and kept closed. 
A very smart person said that once and I believe it. Take from that what you will.

I don't know about anybody else, but I prefer the later stages of a relationship. Sure, getting to know that special person at first is very new and exciting. The "butterflies" you get in your stomach is a great feeling and I guess some people really like the chase. But there comes a point in every relationship where those feelings disappear. If the relationship is right, those feelings turn to more of a... deep comfort with the other person. Lots of affection. You know everything about them and vice-versa; you don't have to play any mind games with them. If they feel the same, you have a companion for life, somebody to share your time, love and experiences with. To me, there is nothing better than that feeling.

Too bad so many people don't ever get to that point, even if they legitimately love somebody.

Anyway, I digress and I apologize for doing so. Seems to me like you're a junkie for the "new" relationship feel and if you get bored as easily as you say you do, then serious, long-term relationships may not be for you until you start to feel differently. Can't imagine how many hearts you've crushed, heh. One of these days you'll find somebody that you can accept entirely - for their merits and demerits, the good and bad in them, their boons and their flaws.


----------

